# A day in the riveR



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a day in the river @ 1000 islands and a few quickie snapshots


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So pretty, the last pic reminds me of my boyfriend's cottage.

What did you do at the Thousand Islands? Do you know if some of their hotels/cottages allow pets such as dogs?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> So pretty, the last pic reminds me of my boyfriend's cottage.
> What did you do at the Thousand Islands? Do you know if some of their hotels/cottages allow pets such as dogs?


 Your a girl???  *didn't know*

a little boat tour and planning to buy an island


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Your a girl???


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Your a girl???  *didn't know*
> 
> a little boat tour and planning to buy an island


Nope


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

How much is an island? Can I get one for $20?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> How much is an island? Can I get one for $20?


Cheapest at $40,000 and up to $1,500,000+ (Shanty Island with build in Cottage / 3.3 Acres of land)


----------

